# How Realistic Is 230MPG?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

So, a 10 gal tank will give you 2,300 miles of travel.

Sounds good.

A Prius can only go 25 mph for 1-2 miles....does that sound like the electric part of a prius is worth the money?


At 56 mpg a Prius will only go 560 miles on a ten gal tank...hmm


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

So they expect 100 miles city, and 40 miles highway for elelctric?


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

they don't factor in cost of electricity in that 230 number. And keep a short drive from charge to charge - they say it is a typical drive. I think it's realistic. BUT it is wrong to say you can drive 2300 miles on 10 gallons. Rather you can only buy 10 gallons every 57 days if you drive only 40 miles a day.

HOWEVER - if you add cost of electricity even at 10c /kWh -> efficiency of driving in equivalent gas prices will be 80-90 MPG.
Now Prius looks alot more competitive with 50MPG (my experience) and zero electricity use.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont like the way they are releasing the data. To us we understand why the plug in hybrids are getting 230 mpg. To lay people,"like my parents" who are in there 60s, dont understand the way the new technology works. Many people don't understand that you have to plug the cars in over night to get that kind of number out of a tank.

They think they can take a trip in the car and not have to fill it up at all. It is very misleading information unless you really understand how plug in hybrids really work.


----------

